# HMF Repacking Service??



## Bonpa Bottom Boy (Mar 4, 2011)

Has anyone used HMF's Repacking/Repair service? i have an 08 650i and had the exhaust on there since i bought it and it has 4000 miles!!! i noticed the other day that the inside was full of mud and w.e. lol. but anyways was just wondering how good their service was and how long it took. i wouldnt mind doing it myself but have no idea what to use a packing and ive heard hmf gives you a new nameplate which mine needs and sometimes throws new caps and cores in for free???? any suggestions or comments would be awesome!!! thanks jake


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I would like to know also if you do it yourself how can you take apart a swamp series xl tried and it looks like you have to drill out the rivites. Or is it better to send it off?


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

My buddy repacked his xl it was fun had to drill out all the rivets and buy a air rivet gun
His didn't sound right after wards i would recommend sending it to hmf


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

i did mine myself. do both bikes maself. its easy. call hmf and order a repacking kit for it. u have to drill out rivits, pull pipe apart, pull old packing out put new packing in and put the new rivits in. easy process. just mark ya pipe and stuf so it all lines up right before u rerivit it


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

I just repacked my big gun evo and my hmf sport with FMF 4stroke packing and it did fine plus its only $10 per pipe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy (Mar 4, 2011)

how much was the repacking kit from hmf? and can you use just a regular riveter?


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Had to get a air one to do stainless rivets


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I just took mine to a local body shop and they did it for me. Any body shop will have an air riviter. Repacking was very easy to do.


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy (Mar 4, 2011)

can you not just use regular rivets? why aluminum?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I did my old hmf with the fmf packing like stated above and drilled out the rivets and installed my own aluminum rivets with regular ol rivet pliers.Worked great.Just be sure not to drill the holes to big.

(rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Kinda had an idea had anyone tried tapping out the baffle for a stainless screw to make it easy to repack it?


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy (Mar 4, 2011)

i think ill just send mine in and have it done when i go on vacation in a couple weeks. they said it was 35 for the repacking kit or i could send it in for 45 and only have to pay for shipping to them. *plus if they do it they give you a new badge*:rockn:


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy (Mar 4, 2011)

hate to bring this back up but will repacking mess with my jetting?? the bike runs to good right now to mess anything up??


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Bonpa Bottom Boy said:


> hate to bring this back up but will repacking mess with my jetting?? the bike runs to good right now to mess anything up??


 NO.


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy (Mar 4, 2011)

just didnt know if cleaning it and having them repack it would allow more air or restrict more air


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

what do you use and where do you get it to repack it yourself. just picked up a hmf for a good price but want to repack it before i put it on.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

kinda old thread but gonna give my $.02, just sent my HMF performance muffler back to them for a re-pack. Guy on the phone said it's usually around $70 to repack and ship back. I asked about a new badge and he said they normally dont put them on. He also said hmf would call me when they recieve my pipe to discuss what it needs and how much. I'll post up my findings when they call.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hmf called me yesterday and said they received my pipe and it would cost me $40 to repack and ship it back to me and it would go out today to ups. Good bunch of guys up there in Ohio!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Got the pipe back today. They recored it and polished it back up. Looks brand new! Oh and they even gave me new mounting hardware including clamps!

If y'all hadn't taken advantage of this service yet, I strongly recommend you do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

post the address,and procedures. please. I have tried emailing them several times with zero response. did you ship it in a box?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> post the address,and procedures. please. I have tried emailing them several times with zero response. did you ship it in a box?


 I don't know if I can post a link so go to hmfracing dot com and scroll down. At the bottom is contact is info.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

You will have to fill out the return order and put it in the box with the pipe. In the comments I just typed in re-pack. Make sure you take your end cap off before you ship it out and they will send you another one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------

